# AlisonS almost to...



## Artemis (Jan 10, 2005)

*3000!!!!!!

Congrats Alison...I hope this is right...otherwise people will make fun of me *


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 10, 2005)

Good Job Alison!
I'm working on 400 right now.... I guess I'm kinda slow


----------



## ferny (Jan 10, 2005)

Unplug her Hobbes!


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 10, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Unplug her Hobbes!




 :shock: 

congrats alison!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




md


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, I still have about 75 posts to go I think. Maybe I'll have to do a Jadin and have you all ask questions so I can reach my 3000


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 10, 2005)

survey says!!!!!!!!!!!! 


"DO IT."



md


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 10, 2005)

Little quick on the trigger are we artemis?


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> survey says!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> "DO IT."
> ...



Well, I believe you have to do it, not me


----------



## Karalee (Jan 10, 2005)

Way to go Alison :cheer:


----------



## ferny (Jan 10, 2005)

We have to ask questions then? Ok. 

If it isn't to harrowing a story, may you please tell us what (possibly) awful catastrophe caused you to turn into a fish? And how does Hobbes feels about it? Does he know yet?


----------



## Artemis (Jan 10, 2005)

Too early?  I just wanned to make AlisonS feel special...is that so wrong? IS THAT SO BAADD!


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 10, 2005)

1)if the heat of the meat is directly porportional to the angle of the dangle, does the mass of the ass stay the same?

2)if i were a set of car keys, where would i be?


those should get you started...



md


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> We have to ask questions then? Ok.
> 
> If it isn't to harrowing a story, may you please tell us what (possibly) awful catastrophe caused you to turn into a fish? And how does Hobbes feels about it? Does he know yet?



I'm still a bit in shock myself, but I believe I have regained enough strength to tell the story. I was calmly sitting with my sons and Aubrey watching Finding Nemo for the 1,652nd time when suddenly I found mysef in the ocean with the name of Dory. Movies should come with a warning that states when you watch them repeatedly you are in danger of actually becoming one of the characters. Aubrey is okay about it all, he enjoys watching me swim in the tank that he and the boys bought. It's rather peaceful now and my boys have rumored that they want to bring me in for show and tell on Friday.


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> 1)if the heat of the meat is directly porportional to the angle of the dangle, does the mass of the ass stay the same?



Now, that depends on the season that this occurs. If this is near the holidays I would surely state that the mass of the ass has increased such that the proportional effort to get my jeans on has also increased. 



			
				MDowdey said:
			
		

> 2)if i were a set of car keys, where would i be?



Now this one is easy, they will most certainly be in the last place you look :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Jan 10, 2005)

Which would you rather be, Alison: an Art or a Science?   Explain why.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 10, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




       

md


----------



## Artemis (Jan 10, 2005)

"The multi-store model of Atkinson and Shiffrin has been criticised in a number of way, both positive and negative."

Give a breif account of the Multi-store model of memory and consider its strengths and weaknesses.

A question in one of my psychology exams im using to practice, good luck...ill need some for tomorow


----------



## ferny (Jan 10, 2005)

This is important. 

How did I get that hole in my coat pocket? I'm sure it wasn't there the other day. It's sown up now. But I'd rather it didn't happen again.


And secondly. Is that really lamb in a doner kebab?


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Which would you rather be, Alison: an Art or a Science?   Explain why.



An Art. There are no absolutes in art and I love how the interpretation is left to the viewer. I think art also brings beauty into the world on a larger scale than science. 

And of course, the real reason is that I always did better in art at school :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 10, 2005)

answer my questions next alison or ill sick pickles on you...


md


----------



## ferny (Jan 10, 2005)

And another.






Is this an abstract photo?


I'll get an answer some how! :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> "The multi-store model of Atkinson and Shiffrin has been criticised in a number of way, both positive and negative."
> 
> Give a breif account of the Multi-store model of memory and consider its strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> A question in one of my psychology exams im using to practice, good luck...ill need some for tomorow



Atkinson....like the atkins diet? Or maybe like James Atkinson, I went to school with him....

Multi-store....lets see, there is a mall down the street with a lot of stores in it, does that help? Oh wait, it related to memory. I wouldn't ask Dory anything to do with memory :mrgreen:

(good luck on your exam, you'll do fine)


----------



## Artemis (Jan 10, 2005)

Answer mine!

Ohh...:S


----------



## ferny (Jan 10, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> answer my questions next alison or ill sick pickles on you...
> 
> 
> md



Pickles says  to that. She likes Alison.


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> answer my questions next alison or ill sick pickles on you...
> 
> 
> md



I answered you on page 1 :roll:


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> This is important.
> 
> How did I get that hole in my coat pocket? I'm sure it wasn't there the other day. It's sown up now. But I'd rather it didn't happen again.
> 
> ...



You had MDs keys in there and they wore through. To solve the problem either reinfoce the seam or stop stealing other peoples keys.

That is a good question, I've always assumed the kebab had something to do with the stick it is cooked on, or the shape of it. Either way I don't think it's a donor kebab


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 10, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




whoops.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 10, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




good answers!


md


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> And another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't consider this to be abstract, but then again I'm a portrait photographer so what do I know? To me it's more of a product photo. Nicely lit and well executed, but not an abstract in my book.


----------



## ferny (Jan 10, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.btinternet.com/~doner.ride/battle.htm


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please give Pickles a pat for me. My favorite spot is that soft place right in front of a dog's ear. Please also ask how she is healing from her operation, our kitten goes to get spayed this week


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 10, 2005)

What is the character in your avatar named?


(I forgot)


----------



## ferny (Jan 10, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woo! I got an answer!

Pretty much what I thought to.


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> What is the character in your avatar named?
> 
> 
> (I forgot)



&lt;------------- This is Dory from Finding Nemo


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 10, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> LittleMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


riiiiggghhhhttttt!!!!!........ now.... what were we talking about?


----------



## Corry (Jan 10, 2005)

So...Alison...what's it like sleeping in the same bed as a Crab?  (or is that a lobster?)  Does he pinch in his sleep?


----------



## ferny (Jan 10, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were both fine. They got a bit excited a couple of days before their check up. They had lots of excess energy. Then we were told to keep the quiet for another week. That was fun... 
The only concerns were the on the first day we brought them back. Abby was sleepy but Pickles was stone cold, shivering, falling asleep, groaning, the lot. It was just the anaesthetic and we were a little bit on edge after we lost our last dog to fits. The next morning she was fine. Removing the plaster the next day was a pain to. It was *very* sticky and Pickles had red marks where it had been pulled off for a couple of weeks.
A cat should be easier to care for. They spend lots of time sleeping anyway. :mrgreen:

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> So...Alison...what's it like sleeping in the same bed as a Crab?  (or is that a lobster?)  Does he pinch in his sleep?



It's okay, I just put those rubber bands on his claws at night


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't remember


----------



## terri (Jan 10, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> LittleMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but see how much closer you are to 3000?   Are we being good little helpers or what??


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2005)

You are all being very good spam-enablers


----------



## Corry (Jan 10, 2005)

What is the key to life, Ali?


----------



## ferny (Jan 10, 2005)

A key?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 10, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> What is the key to life, Ali?


ooooo that's a good one  





This is a great thread! I'm watching my post count go up and up and up   almost to 400


----------



## ferny (Jan 10, 2005)

Ahh! Do bears **** in the woods if no-one if watching and a tree falls on a badger?


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> What is the key to life, Ali?



Enjoy it. Don't let life just pass you by, have goals and dreams and work toward them. If you realize that you've traveled down the wrong path don't be afraid to admit it and make things right.


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Ahh! Do bears s*** in the woods if no-one if watching and a tree falls on a badger?



My understanding of the situation is that the bear starts to go, gets frightened by the squished badger, is unable to finish and ends up consiipated for a week . That's the version I heard anyway :scratch:


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 10, 2005)

You're a fifth-century Greek city-state growing increasingly concerned over repeated Persian incursions into the central Peloponnesian peninsula. How many hoplites can you dispatch to Thermopylae without jeopardizing the triremes commanded by Themistocles for the naval engagement at Artemisium? *Show your work.*

(This question comes from the hilarious _America the Book_)


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> You're a fifth-century Greek city-state growing increasingly concerned over repeated Persian incursions into the central Peloponnesian peninsula. How many hoplites can you dispatch to Thermopylae without jeopardizing the triremes commanded by Themistocles for the naval engagement at Artemisium? *Show your work.*
> 
> (This question comes from the hilarious _America the Book_)



The answer is 42. I would show my work but it involved several reams of paper and the scanner is down. 

Besides, everyone knows that 42 is the answer to everything in the universe


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good lord!!   Take a day off and see four pages of spam waiting for me.   I guess since I'm involved in some of these, I'll just answer them all at the same time.  Ferny, I'm not even going to answer that about the unplugging....it may just end up as one of your new signature lines.  Corry, it's a shrimp from Finding Nemo and she likes the pinching from the claws. I only get the rubber bands on special nights.  

Congrats....early....but congrats on the spammer of the family. 

So here's a question....If you were facing backwards, standing in the back of a truck going 30 MPH and threw a baseball 30 MPH at the same time you pass a person standing on the side of the road, would it look like the base ball was levitating in the air, or would it drop at the regular speed?


----------



## oriecat (Jan 10, 2005)

But what's the question?!


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> So here's a question....If you were facing backwards, standing in the back of a truck going 30 MPH and threw a baseball 30 MPH at the same time you pass a person standing on the side of the road, would it look like the base ball was levitating in the air, or would it drop at the regular speed?



I would imagine that the person would have a difficult time telling as they were just struck in the head by a baseball going 30mph.


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> But what's the question?!



I have NO idea


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 10, 2005)

to expound further on hobbes's question...


if you were in a train going the speed of light, and you moved from the back car to the front car, would you be going faster than the speed of light?


md


----------



## Alison (Jan 10, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> to expound further on hobbes's question...
> 
> 
> if you were in a train going the speed of light, and you moved from the back car to the front car, would you be going faster than the speed of light?
> ...



Are we talking train like the Polar Express? Becasue that train had to be traveling that fast to get to the North Pole and back all in one night. If so, I would not move from the dining car where the waiters were dancing and singing and serving hot chocolate.


----------



## Corry (Jan 10, 2005)

Next question!  

Does your brain hurt from unimaxum, hobbes, and MD's questions?  Mine does.


----------



## ferny (Jan 11, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Ferny, I'm not even going to answer that about the unplugging....it may just end up as one of your new signature lines.



Now, I can see how you would think that. But the intent was all honest, honestly. I was referring to her computer so she wouldn't post so often. 

Perhaps my mind isn't as dirty as the other users here.


----------



## DarkEyes (Jan 11, 2005)

OOhh Legal spamming....

Is death the end, or does the soul continue to exist or interact with the universe on a physical or spiritual level?


----------



## Alison (Jan 11, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Next question!
> 
> Does your brain hurt from unimaxum, hobbes, and MD's questions?  Mine does.



Well, no because I got about 2 hours of sleep last night so my brain is sort of numb. That is the joy of having 2 adults and a 5 and 3 year old child all in one queen sized bed. Oh, and did I mention that Christopher sleeps sideways? And that they each brought their suffed dogs and spiderman blankets with them?  Not sure why they came into our room at 1am, but once Christopher was there Lucas woke up alone and wanted to snuggle too I guess. On a good note, I know that there probably aren't too many days left that a good cuddle with Mom will solve all the problems in the world so I'm not complaining. So, after some coffee this morning I am slowing waking up :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Jan 11, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Perhaps my mind isn't as dirty as the other users here.



Okay, now that is the funniest thing in this whole thread :lmao:


----------



## Alison (Jan 11, 2005)

DarkEyes said:
			
		

> OOhh Legal spamming....
> 
> Is death the end, or does the soul continue to exist or interact with the universe on a physical or spiritual level?



I would answer that, but I am afraid that Chase would ban me before I hit 3000 for participating in a spiritual discussion.


----------



## ferny (Jan 11, 2005)

*runs off to edit some of his posts*

Do you ever blink?


----------



## ferny (Jan 11, 2005)

Do you want my body and think I'm sexy? 

Do you feel a need to reach out and touch me?

Come on sugar, let me know.


----------



## Alison (Jan 11, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> *runs off to edit some of his posts*
> 
> Do you ever blink?



No, that takes to much effort.


----------



## Alison (Jan 11, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Do you want my body and think I'm sexy?
> 
> Do you feel a need to reach out and touch me?
> 
> Come on sugar, let me know.



Ummmmmmmmm, well no but I do like your photography :mrgreen:


----------



## oriecat (Jan 11, 2005)

Ferny is Rod Stewart!  No wonder he won't post a full pic! :shock:   It explains so much!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Nytmair (Jan 11, 2005)

phew, glad I didn't miss this! 39 to go until the 3k.... GO ALISON, GOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 11, 2005)

Why dont all girls fall in love with me on site?

(thisll be a hard one for yah)


----------



## Alison (Jan 11, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Why dont all girls fall in love with me on site?
> 
> (thisll be a hard one for yah)



Probably the easiest question yet, Arty. Because (as cliche as this sounds) you really need to feel confident about yourself first. If you're not happy with who you are people can sense that. If you look for happiness to be brought to you in the form of a girlfriend you'll be disasppointed. If you like who you are, and feel happy people will be drawn to you. Enjoy life, don't be afraid to laugh at yourself if needed and don't sit waiting for happiness to find you, go find it.


----------



## santino (Jan 11, 2005)

go go go!!!! anda congrataaas


----------



## ferny (Jan 11, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Ferny is Rod Stewart!  No wonder he won't post a full pic! :shock:   It explains so much!  :mrgreen:


On this site there is one pic of my face, one pic containing four versions of my face (speak no evil, hear no... etc.), one of my eyes reflected in a knife, one of my hand advertising the delights of fingers and one shot of my legs.

I'm getting my hair cut tomorrow. Shall I go all Rod Stewart?

Actually, a real question. You know what I look like Alison, how should I get my hair cut? I'd like something that takes two second to fix in the morning. My normal is short faded layer at the back, short sides and slightly longer on top. I flick up the fringe so it isn't on my forehead. It takes the two second I like, but it's boring.


----------



## oriecat (Jan 11, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> On this site there is one pic of my face, one pic containing four versions of my face (speak no evil, hear no... etc.), one of my eyes reflected in a knife, one of my hand advertising the delights of fingers and one shot of my legs.



Serious?!  How did I miss all these?


----------



## Corry (Jan 11, 2005)

I missed em too!!!!!!  Actually, I think I may have seen ONE in the mugshots thread a while back!


----------



## ferny (Jan 11, 2005)

Don't worry, you haven't missed anything worth while. Trust me.


----------



## Alison (Jan 11, 2005)

Here you go Ferny, this is my recommendation. Just look what it did for this young lad:







After





You can try this one, but it's more painful





The results in the end are worth it though


----------



## Corry (Jan 11, 2005)

Are those your little tykes?  They're so cuuuute!


----------



## Alison (Jan 11, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Are those your little tykes?  They're so cuuuute!



But of course, I would never take pictures of other people's children being tortured like that  Those pictures are a little old as Christopher is 5 and Lucas is 3 now.


----------



## oriecat (Jan 11, 2005)

I would like to point out that Kara is actually closer to 3k than Alison is!


----------



## oriecat (Jan 11, 2005)

And photogoddess is even closer!


----------



## Alison (Jan 11, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I would like to point out that Kara is actually closer to 3k than Alison is!



And she had her congrats post:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16146


----------



## oriecat (Jan 11, 2005)

And Matt posted her 3k thread 5, yes FIVE days ago and she still hasn't hit.  The madness must stop, people!   There should be like a 5 post away limit.  seriously!


----------



## Karalee (Jan 11, 2005)

:LOL: Orie!


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow, I passed Manda in total posts. See what a love interest does to a person?!


----------



## oriecat (Jan 11, 2005)

And Corry passed voodoo for #2!!

But back to Alison!    So when do you think Corry will pass Matt for the top poster?


----------



## Corry (Jan 11, 2005)

I'll answer that one Orie....NEVER!!!!!  I feel singled out and lonely up here as it is!  That's it!  I'm gonna stop posting!!!!  FOREVER!!!



(ok, only til I get back from taking my boyfriend out for his birthday dinner!  Mmmmm...Red Lobster!)


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 11, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> And Corry passed voodoo for #2!!
> 
> But back to Alison!    So when do you think Corry will pass Matt for the top poster?




im quitting the forums at post #6456 anyways..so she will have time to catch up...



md


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 11, 2005)

> And Corry passed voodoo for #2!!


See what having a life does for someone?!  err.. I mean.. having a kid


----------



## oriecat (Jan 11, 2005)

Why 6456?!?


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

What, you don't see the magic of 6456??


----------



## Karalee (Jan 11, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> oriecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you going to sign up as trish?


----------



## Corry (Jan 11, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> > And Corry passed voodoo for #2!!
> 
> 
> See what having a life does for someone?!  err.. I mean.. having a kid



Hey!  I have a life!!!!  Unfortunately it consists of work, work, work, browsing the forums, snuggling with my boyfriend...and that's about it.  Oh, and once in a great while I sleep, and the other day I even ATE!


----------



## oriecat (Jan 11, 2005)

Another question!  How is it possible for me to spend like 5 minutes picking the kidney beans out of my minestrone soup, and then thinking I'm good, add my crackers, stir and immediately bring up a spoonful with 3 damn kidney beans?  How do they hide so well?  Is it evidence of their evil nature?


----------



## ferny (Jan 11, 2005)

If they're going free I'll have them.


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Here you go Ferny, this is my recommendation. Just look what it did for this young lad:


No thanks! Those poor kids! Their mother must be a cold heartless women.


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkEyes (Jan 12, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Another question!  How is it possible for me to spend like 5 minutes picking the kidney beans out of my minestrone soup, and then thinking I'm good, add my crackers, stir and immediately bring up a spoonful with 3 damn kidney beans?  How do they hide so well?  Is it evidence of their evil nature?



Puzzle me this one also does.


----------



## Alison (Jan 12, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When it comes to photographing them to embarass them later I hold out no stops.


----------



## Alison (Jan 12, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Another question!  How is it possible for me to spend like 5 minutes picking the kidney beans out of my minestrone soup, and then thinking I'm good, add my crackers, stir and immediately bring up a spoonful with 3 damn kidney beans?  How do they hide so well?  Is it evidence of their evil nature?



Kidney beans are like rabbits, very prolific


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 12, 2005)

only 6 more to go AlisonS


----------

